# HS720CC vs HS621K2C



## rg0r (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello gentleman,

I have been eyeing the 720CC for the longest time, and Just managed to save up enough to get one! While browsing the Honda website, I've noticed there is a slightly more expensive model HS621K2C, and I was wondering why it is more expensive and what the differences are? Finally, which would you recommend and why?

Unfortunately the Honda website gives very little information on the unit, so Im not really sure what the differences are.

Thank you, and I look forward to spending more time on here!


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

rg0r said:


> Hello gentleman,
> 
> I have been eyeing the 720CC for the longest time, and Just managed to save up enough to get one! While browsing the Honda website, I've noticed there is a slightly more expensive model HS621K2C, and I was wondering why it is more expensive and what the differences are? Finally, which would you recommend and why?
> 
> ...


I think your looking at the numbers wrong....the 720 is more likely a 7 HP with a 20" width......I would like to see a 720CC engine on a blower....what a beast that would be. In your case, always go with the large power.......always. Never know what Mother Nature can throw at you


----------



## rg0r (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh, sorry, the 720CC is a Commercial snowblower model offered in Canada, I was not referring to the engine size ;-)

http://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/single-stage/hs720cc


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks like the 720 uses a GS series engine vs the GX commercial series engine on the 621. Not familiar with the GS but if they are anything like the GC series I would go for the 621.


----------



## rg0r (Dec 24, 2014)

I wasn't aware! this would explain the price difference.. I wonder why the 621 is not mentioning "commercial" in the description like the 720 ... I thought GS = commercial after all the research I've done. Thanks for bringing this up


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Looked on line at the different series of Honda small engines and the GS and GC series are of similar construction. They have an odd looking crankcase that splits diagonally. I'm really not a big fan of this design and have seen more failures of the GC engines over the GX commercial engines. For my money I would probably spend a little more and get the 621. Only my opinions though


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Folks in Canada are lucky to have a broader choice of models that those in the U.S.

Canadian
Snowblowers

U.S.
Honda Snow Blowers and Snow Throwers


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The HS621 uses the true Honda commercial GX160 engine (163 cc, 4.8hp, 7.6ft torque @ 2,500 rpm) The HS720cc uses the GSV190 (187 cc, 5.1HP, 8.3ft torque @ 2,500 RPM) which is a commercial grade engine. Honda has the GSV190 positioned as a step-up from the residential GCV but not full blown commercial like the GX series engines. The HS720cc and HS621 are so similar in their specs and performance, you have to wonder if the long term plan for Honda is to replace the HS621 with the HS720cc??? I imagine the single stage segment of the snow blower market is smaller than the two stage segment. Then you have a niche like commercial single stage and have to wonder does Honda really need two commercial grade single stage snow blowers? You're taking that small niche volume and splitting into two machines of equal specs and performance. I wonder if the HS621 will be transitioning out of the Honda snow blower line-up in the next year or two??? If so, I hope Honda brings the HS720CC (commercial version) into the US market.


----------



## rg0r (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you for your inputs...Ill be seeing whats available at the dealer today and make a purchase. This is for a Christmas present for my father, I guess i shouldn't go wrong with any of the two, Ill post a pic when I pick it up


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

rg0r said:


> Thank you for your inputs...Ill be seeing whats available at the dealer today and make a purchase. This is for a Christmas present for my father, I guess i shouldn't go wrong with any of the two, Ill post a pic when I pick it up


I absolutely love my HS621, but I think I'd be all over that HS720cc. My Honda mower has the GCV190 engine and it's a brute. Even with tall wet grass it powers right through without even a hint of bogging down. With Honda upgrading that engine to GSV190 (cast iron sleeves) for the Canadian HS720CC, I'd be all over that machine. But again, you really can't go wrong either way with the HS621 or the HS720CC. Pictures would be great! Good Luck! Rich


----------



## rg0r (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks again for the comments! Im going to be spending a lot of time here learning.. I went to the dealer and they had 1 last 720cc and rest 2 stage blowers... Too much money for me for now... So this is what i got for my father; 720cc (the engine sounds like its got too much power for its own good!) I adjusted handlebars to get rid of the vibrations... Will see how she goes when we get some snow! Ill post pictures of videos when that happens.

Pic for click 

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## rg0r (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks good, but the ground is awful barren...


----------



## rg0r (Dec 24, 2014)

I know! I was hoping to wake up to some snow today.. Guess will have to wait till next week.


----------

